# Le + Salir



## Steinbock

¿Por qué se usan los pronombres indirectos "le" y "les" en las siguientes oraciones?

Sé que es una manera de explicar el resultado de un evento, pero no sé por qué se usan los pronombres. En otras palabras, ¿cómo se truducen los pronombres "le" y "les" en estos casos?

1) Le va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
- It will be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold. 

2) El niño les salió muy inteligente. 
- The child turned out to be intelligent.


----------



## Jaén

Steinbock said:


> ¿Por qué se usan los pronombres indirectos "le" y "les" en las siguientes oraciones?
> 
> Sé que es una manera de explicar el resultado de un evento, pero no sé por qué se usan los pronombres. En otras palabras, ¿cómo se truducen los pronombres "le" y "les" en estos casos?
> 
> 1) Le va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
> - It will be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold.
> 
> 2) El niño les salió muy inteligente.
> - The child turned out to be intelligent.


Some things are out of my reach to explain them, as I am not a linguist!
But let me try to explain it:

1) Le va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
- *It will be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold*. 

If you omit the initial 'Le', you are saying it will be expensive to anyone to keep the house warm, you are not being specific about who is going to pay the work. But if you add the 'le', you are saying the work will be expensive to you (formal 'usted'), he or she.

Of course, there are situations in which it is obvious, but not always is so clear.


2) El niño les salió muy inteligente. 
- *The child turned out to be intelligent*.

In this case, I am not so sure about the need of the 'le', but it is an expression, as when you prepare, for example, a coffee, we use to say things as:

'*Te/le quedó bueno el café*', that is, you prepared it right, in a good manner.

In this sentence you give, we apply this reasoning to the child, as if you prepared it, and he/she was well prepared by you both. In this case we highlight his/her cleverness, but we can highlight any other 'strenght of the product'.

I hope it helps you a little!


----------



## oso

Steinbock said:


> ¿Por qué se usan los pronombres indirectos "le" y "les" en las siguientes oraciones?
> 
> Sé que es una manera de explicar el resultado de un evento, pero no sé por qué se usan los pronombres. En otras palabras, ¿cómo se truducen los pronombres "le" y "les" en estos casos?
> 
> 1) Le va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
> - It will be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold.
> 
> 2) El niño les salió muy inteligente.
> - The child turned out to be intelligent.




Le is the indirect object pronoun, could take the forms me, te, les, nos, les.
Te salió bueno el café.  The coffee came out good (to/from you, you prepared it.)
Te salió caro. This is an expression, it means you paid an expensive price.
Le salio caro.  He, she, Usted, paid a big price (for something.)

¿En cuánto te salió tu coche?  = How much did you pay for your car?

El niño les salió inteligente.  Who made the kid?  His parents I guess. So he came out smart. His parents made a good job. That's why it's les, plural.

These are expressions that are better no to translate literarily.


Salir, for something you prepared or made, is to come out.
te (you prepared it)
Te salió bien el café.
le (he, she, it, usted, prepared it)
Le salió bien el café.
Nos (we prepared it.)
Nos salió bien el café.  The coffee we prepared came out good. 
(You can use quedar too, for most of the above examples.)
Nos quedó bien el café.


----------



## Magmod

oso said:


> .
> El niño les salió inteligente. Who made the kid? His parents I guess. So he came out smart. His parents made a good job. That's why it's les, plural.
> 
> .Salir, for something you prepared or made, is to come out.
> te (you prepared it)
> Te salió bien el café.
> ..


¿Entonces se puede decir?:

A los padres el niño les salió inteligente
A ti te salió bien el café


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> ¿Entonces se puede decir?:
> 
> A los padres el niño les salió inteligente
> A ti te salió bien el café


Como poder, se puede, pero en la primera oración el *les* indica un sentido de posesividad que es sólo coloquial. Lo correcto para mí sería decir: "El niño salió inteligente" (ya se sabe que "salió" de unos padres"). De todas maneras se usa (es más bien una reflexión la que hago).
La segunda, está perfecta, pues el café sí salió bien gracias a que tú lo preparaste.


----------



## Jaén

Magmod said:


> ¿Entonces se puede decir?:
> 
> A los padres el niño les salió inteligente
> A ti te salió bien el café


Sí, y no, pues es redundante. El niño '*fue hecho*' por sus padres, por eso ya no necesitas decir '*a los padres les*', con decir sólo '*les*' es suficiente. 

En la segunda frase, ya va implícito el '*a ti*', pues el pronombre '*te*' es característico de la persona '*tú*'. Si fuese tercera persona, ahí sí necesitarías especificar.

(A *usted*)* le* salió bien el café

(A *ella le*) salió bien el café

(A *él*) *le* salió bien el café

El paréntesis es porque en frases directas (ya sabemos quién hizo el café), no es necesario poner la persona (aunque no está equivocado ponerla). Ejemplo:

- Mira, mi mamá *te* sirvió café.
- (Lo bebes) Mmm, *le salió/quedó* bueno.

Second Edit:

Puedes ponerlo así cuando quieres ser enfático: '*A ti te salió* bien el café' si por ejemplo, estás comparando cafés preparados por dos personas, uno sí quedó bien y el otro no.

Espero haberlo explicado claramente!


----------



## oso

Magmod said:


> ¿Entonces se puede decir?:
> 
> A los padres el niño les salió inteligente
> A ti te salió bien el café



  Sí, pero más bien es cuando hablas directamente con los padres, y les dices "su hijo les salio inteligente" (a ustedes).   No creas que esto se usa mucho.  En el ejemplo del café o de algo que se cocina, sí se usa bastante.


----------



## Fcardelle

_El niño les salió inteligente
Te salió bien el café_
Es estas frases les y te no tienen función de CI, sino de dativo superfluo
*_A los padres el niño les salió inteligente_ *no *se usa
_A ti te salió bien el café_ tiene un significado diferente, como dijo Jaén.

Now, a question. Could I say...
_It will be expensive *for him *to keep his house warm_
then "for him" would be equivalent to "le"


----------



## Jaén

Fcardelle said:


> _El niño les salió inteligente_
> _Te salió bien el café_
> Es estas frases les y te no tienen función de CI, sino de dativo superfluo
> *_A los padres el niño les salió inteligente_ *no *se usa
> _A ti te salió bien el café_ tiene un significado diferente, como dijo Jaén.
> 
> Now, a question. Could I say...
> _It will be expensive *for him *to keep his house warm_
> then "for him" would be equivalent to "le"


 
Sí, es exactamente la pregunta original de Steinbock:

- Le va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
- It will be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold. 

Como ya se dijo antes, el '*le*' corresponde a tercera persona: *usted, ella o él*. Por eso, en el caso que pones, podería ser

_It will be expensive *for him/her/you (formal) *to keep *his/her/your (formal)* house warm_


----------



## Forero

El niño les salió muy inteligente. 

¿Puede ser pronombre ético el _les_?

I don't think it means the parents produced the child but that they care about him.


----------



## Argónida

Me parece haber aprendido en este foro que, efectivamente, como dice Forero, ese "le" es un *dativo ético*.

Y a mí la frase sí me parece usual, esa o cualquier variante: "¡Qué listo *nos* ha salido este niño!". Para mí, de lo más normal y expresiva.


----------



## Fcardelle

Argónida said:


> Y a mí la frase sí me parece usual, esa o cualquier variante: "¡Qué listo *nos* ha salido este niño!". Para mí, de lo más normal y expresiva.



Sí, pero ese es precisamente el mejor "truco" para distinguir entre un dativo ético (también llamado dativo superfluo) y un objeto indirecto

¡Qué listo *nos* ha salido este niño!  -> *¡Qué listo *nos* ha salido este niño a nosotros! (esta segunda oración no es correcta)

en cambio
Nos lo ha dado -> Nos lo ha dado a nosotros (aquí sí es correcto porque "nos" es CI)


----------



## oso

Fcardelle said:


> _El niño les salió inteligente
> Te salió bien el café_
> Es estas frases les y te no tienen función de CI, sino de dativo superfluo
> *_A los padres el niño les salió inteligente_ *no *se usa
> _A ti te salió bien el café_ tiene un significado diferente, como dijo Jaén.
> 
> Now, a question. Could I say...
> _It will be expensive *for him *to keep his house warm_
> then "for him" would be equivalent to "le"



Cada día confirmo que el español de España es muy diferente, y cada día se hace más y más diferente. Aquí en América no hay ningún problema con esa frase. Como estás en Vigo, ¿no será que en gallego no es válido?  Aquí sí.


----------



## oso

Argónida said:


> Me parece haber aprendido en este foro que, efectivamente, como dice Forero, ese "le" es un *dativo ético*.
> 
> Y a mí la frase sí me parece usual, esa o cualquier variante: "¡Qué listo *nos* ha salido este niño!". Para mí, de lo más normal y expresiva.



 Aquí esto también es de lo más normal, y también puedes añadir el "a nosotros" y sigue siendo normal, incluso es más enfática que la primera, pero no me hagas mucho caso que creo que en España no se permite hacer eso.

-----
 Estaba pensando que en algunos casos donde se denota al involucrado o al afectado, no suena bien agregando "a {involucrado}", pero para el caso específico de "les salió inteligente el hijo a sus padres", "A los vecinos los hijos les salieron muy trabajadores", ¿A quiénes? ¿A ellos? aquí es normal. 

Nos fracasó el experimento.  Aquí somos los afectados. 
Los invitados nos llegaron muy temprano.  Definitivamente, aquí no usaríamos el "a nosotros".

 Yo creo que el uso depende mucho de las costumbres de cada país. Cosas que allá suenan mal, aquí suenan normal, y viceversa.


----------



## lazarus1907

The reason why Spanish-speakers use this apparently redundant pronoun is way beyond this kind of forum, and there is a good reason for it, but let me give you an example in English where this "apparent redundancy" takes place:

I like *it* when you behave like that

In Spanish this sentence would have been "I like when you behave like that" (Me gusta cuando te comportas así), but in English you still use this "it", which interestingly refers to everything that follows ("when you behave like that"). Is it really necessary? Certainly not in Spanish, but English has its own ways to express things and avoid ambiguities, and that apparent redundancy makes sense if you understand why it is there. The repetition of this “le” in Spanish is not random; it has a very specific function in some cases, and it makes communication smooth and error-free. If you need more info, I can give you a bibliography.





oso said:


> ...creo que en España no se permite hacer eso.


En España se permite y se usa mucho.


----------



## Fcardelle

Oso escribió
 Aquí esto también es de lo más normal, y también puedes añadir el "a nosotros" y sigue siendo normal, incluso es más enfática que la primera, pero no me hagas mucho caso que creo que en España no se permite hacer eso. 


Sí, tienes razón. Escribí la oración pensando en la teoría y no me fijé que "suena bastante bien".

Según el libro que estoy estudiando, el dativo ético no admite duplicación, mientras el CI sí la admite.
Por ejemplo
_El niño les salió inteligente a los padres_
no sería correcto y
_Yo les doy un regalo a los padres
_si sería correcto.

Pero a mi tampoco me convence esta prueba.

Un saludo para México también


----------



## oso

lazarus1907 said:


> The reason why Spanish-speakers use this apparently redundant pronoun is way beyond this kind of forum, and there is a good reason for it, but let me give you an example in English where this "apparent redundancy" takes place:
> 
> I like *it* when you behave like that


Sí. Interesante. Algunos libros le llaman "dummy it".  ¿Sabías que esto es relativamente nuevo en inglés?  Hace unos 300 años no existía este "it".


----------



## oso

Fcardelle said:


> Oso escribió
> Aquí esto también es de lo más normal, y también puedes añadir el "a nosotros" y sigue siendo normal, incluso es más enfática que la primera, pero no me hagas mucho caso que creo que en España no se permite hacer eso.
> 
> 
> Sí, tienes razón. Escribí la oración pensando en la teoría y no me fijé que "suena bastante bien".
> 
> Según el libro que estoy estudiando, el dativo ético no admite duplicación, mientras el CI sí la admite.
> Por ejemplo
> _El niño les salió inteligente a los padres_
> no sería correcto y
> _Yo les doy un regalo a los padres
> _si sería correcto.
> 
> Pero a mi tampoco me convence esta prueba.
> 
> Un saludo para México también



Una pregunta. Como vives en Vigo, seguramente hablas perfectamente el gallego y el castellano.  Aquí cerca en  Newark,  Nueva Jersey, hay una comunidad gallega y portuguesa grande, y ellos son muy unidos, y normalmente se casan entre ellos. Es muy interesante. Se tratan como paisanos. 

  Pero mi pregunta es ¿Existen situaciones en las que se confunden reglas de un idioma e interfiere con el otro, o nunca o algunas veces? Yo he notado que sí sucede algunas veces con los catalanes, pero como no sé catalán no los detecto muy bien, sólo sé que me suena un poco raro, y lo que pasa, según ellos, es que intercalan algo de catalán mientras hablan castellano. Gracias y saludos también.


----------



## Fcardelle

Sí, claro que se confunden reglas. De hecho se puede hablar de una variedad del castellano llamada "castellano de Galicia"
Aunque creo que la situación es diferente a la del catalán.
Hay gente, sobre todo las personas de más edad en las aldeas, que no hablan bien el castellano, y lo mezclan con el gallego.
Las ciudades son mayoritariamente castellanoparlantes y, aparte de la entoncación, es raro oír diferencias con respecto al castellano estándar.


----------



## oso

Fcardelle said:


> Sí, claro que se confunden reglas. De hecho se puede hablar de una variedad del castellano llamada "castellano de Galicia"
> Aunque creo que la situación es diferente a la del catalán.
> Hay gente, sobre todo las personas de más edad en las aldeas, que no hablan bien el castellano, y lo mezclan con el gallego.
> Las ciudades son mayoritariamente castellanoparlantes y, aparte de la entoncación, es raro oír diferencias con respecto al castellano estándar.



    En México mucha gente habla otros idiomas nativos, pero nunca me he fijado en este tipo de interferencia, pero la entonación sí es un poco diferente. (En el vocabulario sí hay mucha interferencia -o interacción- en ambos sentidos).

---
ja  ja. Acabo de oír en la televisión, a Don Francisco (chileno) * Ella es casada y le nació un hijo.*


----------



## Jaén

oso said:


> ---
> ja ja. Acabo de oír en la televisión, a Don Francisco (chileno) *Ella es casada y le nació un hijo.*


 
Pobrecita! Será que no se había dado cuenta?


----------



## oso

Jaén said:


> Pobrecita! Será que no se había dado cuenta?



Sí, suena gracioso.... Como que fue una casualidad.


----------



## Magmod

Entonces le y les son dativos ético o superfluo:

El niño *les* salió muy inteligente. (a ustedes, a ellos)
- *It *turned out the child to be intelligent. 
*Le* va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
- *It* will turn out to be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold.
 Si *les y le* no significa para alguien ¿entonces por qué se usa? 

¿Es el argumento de superfluo tiene algo que ver con frases como las siguientes?:

Soy yo = it’s me (I’m I) 
-- ¿Quién ha dicho eso? – He sido yo
-- Who said that? It was me 
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Entonces le y les son dativos ético o superfluo........................................................
> Si *les y le* no significa para alguien ¿entonces por qué se usa?
> ...............................................................


La verdad, no sé si es así en este caso. Por las dudas, dejo la *página* para el que quiera refrescarlo .


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> La verdad, no sé si es así en este caso. Por las dudas, dejo la *página* para el que quiera refrescarlo .


Muchas gracias Inés 

Claro una página del Web muy interesante y avanzada 

 Uno de los ejemplos coloquiales del *dativo ético* de esta página es así:

*Había ido el gato y se me lo ha comido*
*= The cat had gone away and has eaten up the food (for me)*
 Como en el post #8, es decir se usa *for me, them etc. *en inglés para el dativo.

Saludos


----------



## virgilio

Steinbock.
              The pronouns to which you refer are datives, though many people nowadays prefer to call them - as oso does - "indirect objects". I prefer the term "dative" myself because in this way I can keep all objects direct and therefore accusative - which makes explanations simpler..
Datives are those substantives for whose advantage or disadvantage the verb's action takes place.
e.g.
Me ha dado un libro (If it's a good book, advantage, if not, disadvantage)

Te han puesto la banderilla? Have you had your injection?
(I like the humour of this expression implying that a medic who's a bit heavy-handed with the needle resembles a "banderillero")

Está dispuesto a comerse todo lo que le pongan delante.
He's ready to eat up anything they put in front of him.

Hope this helps.
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## oso

virgilio said:


> Steinbock.
> The pronouns to which you refer are datives, though many people nowadays prefer to call them - as oso does - "indirect objects". I prefer the term "dative" myself because in this way I can keep all objects direct and therefore accusative - which makes explanations simpler..
> Datives are those substantives for whose advantage or disadvantage the verb's action takes place.
> e.g.
> Me ha dado un libro (If it's a good book, advantage, if not, disadvantage)
> 
> Te han puesto la banderilla? Have you had your injection?
> (I like the humour of this expression implying that a medic who's a bit heavy-handed with the needle resembles a "banderillero")
> 
> Está dispuesto a comerse todo lo que le pongan delante.
> He's ready to eat up anything they put in front of him.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Best wishes
> Virgilio



I called them Indirect Objects because most Spanish students understand it that way.  Since I studied some Latin and German, and there are many people who know Russian and related languages, I could have called them Dative, but most people who speak English in the U.S.A. are not familiar with those terms. The same applies to the accusative, genitive, et c.  But it would sound too pretentious, and that's not good when you teach.


----------



## hezman

Magmod said:


> ¿Es el argumento de superfluo tiene algo que ver con frases como las siguientes?:
> Soy yo = it’s me (I’m I)
> -- ¿Quién ha dicho eso? – He sido yo
> -- Who said that? It was me
> Saludos



Pero en esas oraciones no hay ninguna redundancia, lo que pasa es que el sujeto está al final.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> ¿Entonces se puede decir?:
> 
> A los padres el niño les salió inteligente
> A ti te salió bien el café


 
The role of the ethic or interest pronouns is to imply the 'participation' of them. in the first sentence above; the second one the redundant IO a ti+TE is for emphasis, the DO = el café.

Le va a salir caro mantener.... 
Le = IO
Mantener... DO ( infinitive subclause).

Ivy29


----------



## kios_01

Steinbock said:


> 1) Le va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
> - It will be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold.
> 
> 2) El niño les salió muy inteligente.
> - The child turned out to be intelligent.


 
¿Significarían lo mismo si usara yo "resultar" en vez de "salir"? (Por lo menos, en la primera frase.)


----------



## kios_01

Fcardelle said:


> Sí, claro que se confunden reglas. De hecho se puede hablar de una variedad del castellano llamada "castellano de Galicia"
> Aunque creo que la situación es diferente a la del catalán.
> Hay gente, sobre todo las personas de más edad en las aldeas, que no hablan bien el castellano, y lo mezclan con el gallego.
> Las ciudades son mayoritariamente castellanoparlantes y, aparte de la entoncación, es raro oír diferencias con respecto al castellano estándar.


 
Creo que se llama "diglosia." Esto ocurre cuando se habla más de una lengua (las lenguas suelen ser relacionadas) en un sitio.


----------



## Forero

hezman said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces le y les son dativos ético o superfluo:
> 
> El niño *les* salió muy inteligente. (a ustedes, a ellos)
> - *It *turned out the child to be intelligent.
> *Le* va a salir caro mantener caliente su casa si hace frío este invierno.
> - *It* will turn out to be expensive to keep your house warm if this winter is cold.
> Si *les y le* no significa para alguien ¿entonces por qué se usa?
> 
> ¿Es el argumento de superfluo tiene algo que ver con frases como las siguientes?:
> 
> Soy yo = it’s me (I’m I)
> -- ¿Quién ha dicho eso? – He sido yo
> -- Who said that? It was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero en esas oraciones no hay ninguna redundancia, lo que pasa es que el sujeto está al final.
Click to expand...

El sujeto está al final en el castellano, y el verbo concuerda con ello, pero en el inglés, el sujeto es _it_, y el verbo está en tercera persona.  En el inglés antiguo, se dijera "Hit am ic".

In "it's me" and "It was me", the subject is "it" and the "me" is a complement for the verb.  It is not an object, and some say it equates to the subject.  Some even insist that we say "it is I" and "it was I" based on a Latin model where such things were always in nominative case.

In "It will turn out to be expensive to keep your house warm", the subject is "to keep your house warm", and the meaning is the same as "To keep your house warm will turn out to be expensive".  I have heard "it" in sentences like this called an "expletive" (not the kind that gets "deleted").

"It turned out the child to be intelligent." sounds really foreign to me. 

These _it_s are a very different thing than the _le_ and _les_ (dativo ético).



Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Inés
> 
> Claro una página del Web muy interesante y avanzada
> 
> Uno de los ejemplos coloquiales del *dativo ético* de esta página es así:
> 
> *Había ido el gato y se me lo ha comido*
> *= The cat had gone away and has eaten up the food (for me)*
> Como en el post #8, es decir se usa *for me, them etc. *en inglés para el dativo.



Se me confunden los tiempos en la frase sobre el gato.

Creo que aveces el dativo ético tiene una idea más negativa:

Otra vez se me puso muy triste. = He got all sad on me again.

Si se toma negativamente lo del gato, _for me_ ya no conviene.



Ivy29 said:


> Le va a salir caro mantener....
> Le = IO
> Mantener... DO ( infinitive subclause).


Creo que _mantener_ es el subjeto.


----------



## virgilio

oso,
Thank you for your reply. Many teachers feel the tactful emotions of not wanting to appear pretentious which you accurately describe and those feelings are understanable in a student-centred system such as we have in many subject areas. (I refer only to the UK for I don't know about elsewhere)
But have you noticed that your laudable - and very democratic - reticence does not seem to be shared to nearly the same extent by teachers of mathematics, some of the sciences - and especially the 'social' sciences - and not a few sports?
Might it not be that even emancipated students will readily accept - indeed are eager to accept and 'flaunt'- technical terminology in areas considered 'cool'.

Just a thought
With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

kios_01 said:


> ¿Significarían lo mismo si usara yo "resultar" en vez de "salir"? (Por lo menos, en la primera frase.)


Sí, claro, se puede usar en los *dos ejemplos*.


----------



## Goodya

the info on the *page* is very interesting...
but I\m still quite confused with this abstract:

"Un dativo puede coexistir con un complemento indirecto: _Hágasemeles un buen recibimiento. / Sin que me le pongan un don encima. _
4.El dativo puede aparecer en contextos donde nunca se registra un complemento indirecto: _¿Ya se os durmió el abuelo? Se me divierte mi hijo._
5.Dado que son independientes de la valencia verbal, los dativos pueden adosarse a cualquier tipo de verbos."
I'd very much obliged if anyone could explain those 3 sentences...
Thanks in advance )​


----------



## virgilio

Goodya, 
          I'm English and  - like you - trying to get hold of the intricacies of Spanish syntax. The natives will correct me, if I'm mistaken, but for me the two sentences which you cite "_Hágasemeles un buen recibimiento. / Sin que me le pongan un don encima"_ each contain a word too many - in the first one either "se" or "me" is superfluous and in the second either "me" or "le".
  Modern grammarians do like complicating things, don't they?
What the h-ll do they mean by an "indirect complement", I wonder.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

virgilio said:


> Goodya,
> I'm English and - like you - trying to get hold of the intricacies of Spanish syntax. The natives will correct me, if I'm mistaken, but for me the two sentences which you cite "_Hágasemeles un buen recibimiento. / Sin que me le pongan un don encima"_ each contain a word too many - in the first one either "se" or "me" is superfluous and in the second either "me" or "le".
> Modern grammarians do like complicating things, don't they?
> What the h-ll do they mean by an "indirect complement", I wonder.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


You're right, these are exceptional examples, not frequently used. In the first sentence, it would be enough with: "_Hága*les *__un buen recibimiento"_, where *les(=a ellos)* is the "indirect complement/object". In the second sentence the _me_ is unnecessary: _"Sin que *le* pongan un don encima"_, where *le (=a él)* is the Indirect Object/complement.


----------



## virgilio

Rayines,
          Thank you for the confirmation. Just two more points, if it's not too burdensome for you.
In your first suggested emendation - which is, of course, now perfectly clear - not *one* but *two* oblique pronouns have been omitted, so that anyone uttering the original - a contingency which, you suggest, is far from remote - must have been, as we say, 'hitting the bottle' (perhaps in Spanish "empinando el codo"?) a little, don't you think?
In your second emendation, in which you say (correctly, of course) "the _me_ is unnecessary: _"Sin que *le* pongan un don encima", _an alternative is surely possible, is it not?:
"sin que *me* pongan un don encima" rendering the "le" superfluous instead.
Don't you agree?

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

Virgilio: No soy un as en inglés, ni mucho menos, así que voy a responder en español, hasta donde alcanzo a entender tus palabras.
El español es un idioma muy rico. En estos ejemplos, sobre todo el primero, se observa el uso de pronombres innecesarios. ¿Porqué?, porque -repito- alguien diría: "Hágales un buen recibimiento". Podría decirse "Hágame/le/les/nos un buen....", y hasta "Haga un buen recibimiento", e igual lo entenderíamos. Justamente de lo que trata este artículo, es de un uso de pronombres agregados si se quiere. Por ejemplo, en Argentina, un hombre de campo, podría decir: "Hágamele un buen recibimiento al doctor". La expresión "hágasemeles" ya es más formal, responde al imperativo :"¡Que se me les haga!".....Bueno, si están sobrios o no los que lo dicen, no sé.....pero todas ellas son expresiones propias de nuestro idioma.
En el segundo ejemplo, _le_ no es en absoluto superfluo. Como te dije, es el objeto indirecto. En cambio se puede omitir _me_, al igual que en el ejemplo anterior, que es una forma -como lo habrás leído en el artículo, que no lo tengo ahora a mano- de dar cierto énfasis subjetivo a las expresiones: _"No *me* lo trate mal a mi amigo", "No se *me *enoje"_. Y así.......


----------



## Goodya

Rayines said:


> You're right, these are exceptional examples, not frequently used. In the first sentence, it would be enough with: "_Hága*les *__un buen recibimiento"_, where *les(=a ellos)* is the "indirect complement/object". In the second sentence the _me_ is unnecessary: _"Sin que *le* pongan un don encima"_, where *le (=a él)* is the Indirect Object/complement.


 
Thank you indeed, Rayines and Virgilio ^)
Your explonation is very clear, though "complicating things" (as virgilio said) is superfluous itself  For me this topic (indirects and datives) is so hard to arrange in mind that I'd like to go further about it

To recap all said above...
1) "_Hága*les *__un buen recibimiento" means "(you/tu) show/provide them a hearty welcome" (we assume *les* means *a ellos*) _
_2) _"_Hága*semeles*un buen recibimiento" means "(you/usted) show/provide them a hearty welcome for me" (we assume *les* means *a ellos*) _
3) _"Sin que *le* pongan un don encima"_ means "without assigning a chief who would control him. _(we assume *le* means *a él)*) _
4) _"Sin que *me le* pongan un don encima"_ means "without assigning a chief who would control him, do it for me pls. _(we assume *le* means *a él)*) _

_pls correct me or give a translation ^))_


----------



## virgilio

Goodya,
          From what I can see, the two terms "indirect object" and "dative" are synonymous. I personally prefer the term "dative" (from the Latin verb "dare" to give) -the "giving" case - because I believe that using terms like "indirect object" makes it more difficult to explain to new pupils exactly what is meant by "object".
In my language teaching I have always found that pupils can quickly understand what a (direct) object -  or, as I then call it, simply an "object" - is, provided that the meaning of the word "object" is not then weakened by being called also 'indirect' - which is contrary to the very meaning of the word.
The English word "object" comes, of course, from the Latin "objectum", which means "a thing placed in the path of something else".
A verb object is therefore an oblique substantive placed in the path of an oncoming verb and so receiving its impact. This metaphor involves such a direct 'collision' between verb and object that to speak of 'indirect objects' seems to miss the point completely.
However, that's how I see it and why I avoid phrases like 'indirect object'.
The dative is for substantives for whose advantage or disadvantage the combination of nominative and verb take place.
If those who prefer the term 'indirect object' can accept that definition, then the two terms are synonymous.

I hope this helps.
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

Virgilio: You're absolutely right. I've always found difficult to explain the I.D almost with the same definition as the D.O. (with the exception of turning de O.D. into passive voice). But the fact is that here in schools it's explained as I.O. (I've heard about "datives" for the first time in these forums), and it has remained like that in my mind .
(Sorry my English).


----------



## Goodya

Virgilio and Rayines,
I've edited a bit my previous post and would be very grateful if you read it again and check whether I really understood all correctly. If not pls give your variant of translation as more precise as possible.
Thanks a lot! 
------------
PS sorry for bothering, 
I'm just a fan of Spanish (sorry, "castellano")


----------



## Fcardelle

In Spain, we rarely use "Objeto directo" nor "objeto indirecto" nowadays
We talk about "complementos del verbo" what includes all the complements of the "predicado verbal" (complemento directo, complemento indirecto, complemento circunstancial, complemento predicativo, complemento de régimen preposicional)
I think it makes more sense this way.



> From what I can see, the two terms "indirect object" and "dative" are synonymous


We have a "dativo", called "dativo ético" which is not a "complemento indirecto". For example, ME en "Doctor, el niño no me come"


----------



## Ivy29

Forero said:


> El sujeto está al final en el castellano, y el verbo concuerda con ello, pero en el inglés, el sujeto es _it_, y el verbo está en tercera persona. En el inglés antiguo, se dijera "Hit am ic".
> 
> In "it's me" and "It was me", the subject is "it" and the "me" is a complement for the verb. It is not an object, and some say it equates to the subject. Some even insist that we say "it is I" and "it was I" based on a Latin model where such things were always in nominative case.
> 
> In "It will turn out to be expensive to keep your house warm", the subject is "to keep your house warm", and the meaning is the same as "To keep your house warm will turn out to be expensive". I have heard "it" in sentences like this called an "expletive" (not the kind that gets "deleted").
> 
> "It turned out the child to be intelligent." sounds really foreign to me.
> 
> These _it_s are a very different thing than the _le_ and _les_ (dativo ético).
> 
> 
> 
> Se me confunden los tiempos en la frase sobre el gato.
> 
> Creo que aveces el dativo ético tiene una idea más negativa:
> 
> Otra vez se me puso muy triste. = He got all sad on me again.
> 
> Si se toma negativamente lo del gato, _for me_ ya no conviene.
> 
> 
> Creo que _mantener_ es el subjeto.


 
La sucláusula de infinitivo con mantener es el sujeto, tienes la razón.

Ivy29


----------



## virgilio

Goodya,
          I've looked again at your post. I hope I read the right one!  I'm afraid I'm a simple-thinking sort of person (I picked it up from reading a lot of ancient Greek in my youth) and so I'm afraid that phrases like  "complemento directo, complemento indirecto, complemento circunstancial." and so forth go over my head. I just can't get an intellectual 'handle' on them.
I know what "complemento" means, of course. What I don't get is what is meant by "indirect complement".
One part of your post did however got the old grey cells going: "5.Dado que son independientes de la valencia verbal, los dativos pueden adosarse a cualquier tipo de verbos."
In what sense can any adverb - and all datives are adverbs - be "independiente de la valencia verbal"?. The whole point of adverbs is to 'fine-tune' the 'valencia verbal'.
A sentence is born whenever a nominative gets so close to a verb - I mean a real verb, not  _pseudos_ like infinitives, gerunds or participles - that it sort of 'mates' - mysteriously combines - with it. Every other word in that sentence is "dependiente" on that union.
From the point of view of syntax or symbolic logic no words in any sentences can be absolute from their sentences or independent of them or of their dual cores...
If you know any ancient Greeks - Plato will do or Demosthenes, -ask them to put it into ancient Greek for me; then I'll probably understand it. They were simple-minded chaps, like me. Once I've understood the terms, I'll gladly offer you my own interpretation, for what it may be worth..

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

Goodya said:


> Thank you indeed, Rayines and Virgilio ^)
> Your explonation is very clear, though "complicating things" (as virgilio said) is superfluous itself  For me this topic (indirects and datives) is so hard to arrange in mind that I'd like to go further about it
> 
> To recap all said above...
> 1) "_Hága*les *__un buen recibimiento" means "(you/t*ú*) show/provide them a hearty welcome" (we assume *les* means *a ellos*) _
> _2) _"_Hága*semeles*un buen recibimiento" means "(you/usted*/ellos/alguien, because it is an order: "¡Que se me les haga!"*) show/provide them a hearty welcome for me" (we assume *les* means *a ellos*) _
> 3) _"Sin que *le* pongan un don encima"_ means "without assigning a chief who would control him. _(we assume *le* means *a él)*) _
> 4) _"Sin que *me le* pongan un don encima"_ means "without assigning a chief who would control him, do it for me pls. _(we assume *le* means *a él)*) _
> 
> _pls correct me or give a translation ^))_


I see everything in the same way as you . But let's hear Virgilio and the others too.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> The reason why Spanish-speakers use this apparently redundant pronoun is way beyond this kind of forum, and there is a good reason for it, but let me give you an example in English where this "apparent redundancy" takes place:
> 
> I like *it* when you behave like that
> 
> In Spanish this sentence would have been "I like when you behave like that" (Me gusta cuando te comportas así), but in English you still use this "it", which interestingly refers to everything that follows ("when you behave like that"). Is it really necessary? Certainly not in Spanish, but English has its own ways to express things and avoid ambiguities, and that apparent redundancy makes sense if you understand why it is there. The repetition of this “le” in Spanish is not random; it has a very specific function in some cases, and it makes communication smooth and error-free. If you need more info, I can give you a bibliography.En España se permite y se usa mucho.



Laz, I'm not sure I see your example as a direct analogy to the issue of 'le' in our sentence. Or at least not in your correlation of the two. Your 'it' example from English more corresponds to what English speakers think of Spanish's "no lo es". That 'lo' seems very unnecessary to the English speaker -- but it's completely necessary in the Spanish.

I think a better direct correlation to the 'dative of Interest' in Spanish is the extra myself, yourself, etc. that English uses. We say -- I. myself, have no interest in that. The 'myself' is completely unnecessary except to add a small emphasis. In Spanish this 'le' simply shows 'who cares' and 'who's affected'. There are no direct correlations in either language for either scenario but I agree with you that they exists to make communication more fluid and with richer meaning. Suffice it to say that the 'dativo superfluo' and English's use of the extra 'myself, yourself, etc.' can be taken from the sentence and not change meaning.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Magmod said:


> [/COLOR]
> *Había ido el gato y se me lo ha comido*
> *= The cat had gone away and has eaten up the food (for me)*
> Como en el post #8, es decir se usa *for me, them etc. *en inglés para el dativo.
> 
> Saludos



I have never seen this use of 3 pronouns in a row. Is this correct Spanish? SE + ME + LO ????? ¿Es posible?


----------



## Jaén

NewdestinyX said:


> I have never seen this use of 3 pronouns in a row. Is this correct Spanish? SE + ME + LO ????? ¿Es posible?


No, in Spanish this is incorrect, and I didn't understand the sentence

"the cat had gone..."


----------



## Magmod

NewdestinyX said:


> I have never seen this use of 3 pronouns in a row. Is this correct Spanish? SE + ME + LO ????? ¿Es posible?


The following colloquial example:

Había ido el gato y se me lo ha comido
The cat had gone away and has eaten *up* the food (for me)
is taken directly from the reference given by Inés - see above #24

 I think the *se* is part of the comer*se* and that's why I used *up* in the English translation 

Forrero: My translations may sound foreign but at least I adhere to the Spanish


----------



## virgilio

Rayines,
           In search of clarification I have just looked at your link to the lecture on 'dativos superfluos' and 'complementos indirectos' by Justo Fermández Lopez.
Wow! My head is spinning! What is the man talking about? Unfortunately he doesn't give his e-mail address and so I can't ask him. 
I wonder if someone could explain to a simple-minded person like me, for example, what the heck a dativo superfluo might be, when it's at home.
Could Mr Lopez put it into words of no more than two syllables, I wonder.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

virgilio said:


> I wonder if someone could explain to a simple-minded person like me, for example, what the heck a dativo superfluo might be, when it's at home.


Hi Virgilio: If your interest isn't for teaching the language, I'd say "Don't worry about this"; if your interest is just curiosity, as I'm not a Grammar teacher, and can't give you a great explanation, then I copy this fragment from the page:

"«Los llamados por Bello _dativos superfluos_ o _de interés_ (§ 351) pueden coexistir en un mismo enunciado con los que desempeñan las referencias a objeto directo e indirecto: 
_No te *me* manches_ 
(donde _te_ alude al objeto directo, y _me_ indica con énfasis la participación de la persona interesada, el hablante);
_No *me* le deis caramelos _
(donde _me_ es enfático y _le_ objeto indirecto);
_A ver si ustedes *me* lo emborrachan_
(donde _*me*_ es enfático y _lo _objeto directo)."

If you pay attention, _*me *_isn't actually necessary. In the same text, the author says that 'mantienen con el verbo “una relación menos necesaria desde del punto de vista semántico” (Bello 1847)'. That's for me the quid: if you omit them, the meaning of the sentence doesn't change.
But only reading or asking about examples, it will probably be a little easier for you. This is all I can do .


----------



## virgilio

Rayines,
           I am very grateful for your kindness in trying to explain to me what Mr Lopez means. That I still fail to understand is certainly not your fault but must be ascribed to my own simple-mindedness.
One thing, however, was written (and you yourself always write in a style I can understand) much more clearly than the rest:

_A ver si ustedes *me* lo emborrachan_
(donde _*me*_ es enfático y _lo _objeto directo)."

" If you pay attention, _*me *_isn't actually necessary. In the same text, the author says that 'mantienen con el verbo “una relación menos necesaria desde del punto de vista semántico” (Bello 1847)'. That's for me the quid: if you omit them, the meaning of the sentence doesn't change.
But only reading or asking about examples, it will probably be a little easier for you".

Forgive me but this seems to be equivalent to saying that the writer or speaker is - in our opinion - rather incompetent, or at least needlessly verbose, for he uses words that in our opinion are unnecessary. Is this really what Mr Lopez meant? I don't believe it.
After all, leaving aside the discourtesy to the author involved, why would anyone *quote* the utterances of inferior writers or speakers?
How can we know whether someone else's dative is 'superfluous'? Can we claim to be arbiters of all the potential _finesses_ and _matices_ of which language is capable. Is it not better to value every word that an author writes or a speaker utters until such time as we decide that he isn't worth reading.".
Believe me, ancient Greek and Latin grammars are so much simpler than we are invited to believe that Spanish grammar is.

Thank you. Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

virgilio: You go much further than I can manage in order to give you a good explanation. Language, of course, and specially Spanish is full of richness and subtlety. You're also right when you ask yourself why could someone use an unnecessary expression. Then I go back on (over?) my words and say: those are colourful expressions, they add meaning, but they aren't -if you want- essential for understanding the sentence. I'll use the same examples:
1) _A ver si ustedes *me* lo emborrachan._The essence of the meaning here is that someone will turn drunk to another person (he). If you take out *me*, the meaning doesn't change: _A ver si ustedes lo emborrachan (_*lo*, direct object). But if you omit *lo*, the sentence changes completely: _A ver si ustedes me emborrachan._Then: *lo* must be there. *Me *is an aggregate (?); that's why it is called "superfluous", I think .
Ja, ja, you're making me practice English a lot!


----------



## virgilio

Rayines,
           Thanks again. Your English is excellent and, as the saying goes, "practice makes perfect". How do you say that in Spanish, by the way? In German it's "úbung macht den Meister"
I Know, of course, what you mean about certain words not being essential for understanding sentences. What worries me a little is what we mean by "understanding" in such cases.
Let's consider the analogy of a music teacher teaching a young pianist to play a Mozart sonata. What would we think of the teacher, if he were to tell the pupil that certain notes (I do not, of course, refer to so-called 'grace' notes) which the composer had written could be left out without altering the essential meaning of the music?
Any parent would, I think, assume that the teacher either was not very interested in developing the child's skill fully or that he felt himself free to emend the composer's work.
The teacher might indeed be more skilled than Mozart but the child's parent would be entitled to reach his own conclusions and perhaps look elsewhere for a better teacher.
I don't know if all this makes any sense to you. I hope so.

With very best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Rayines

virgilio said:


> I don't know if all this makes any sense to you. I hope so.
> 
> With very best wishes
> Virgilio


Touchée . I have no answer. By the way, *lo *was Direct Object (I corrected it).


----------



## Erkek

Hi, people, this is the first time that I take part in this kind of discussions, so I hope you understand my writing, and apologize my mistakes. I think this is a very helpful tool for the persons who are interested in learning a language, (English or Spanish in this case). With regard to the point you have been talking about, I guess that you have found the answer, but I agree with Rayines when he explains that if you omit a term like* LO* in Spanish would be inexcusable... and change the sense of the sentece.

With examples like this, we realize that Spanish is a little complicated to learn comparing with English, because Spanish is wider in synonymous, adjectives and verbs...

D@n


----------



## Goodya

Rayines said:


> I see everything in the same way as you . But let's hear Virgilio and the others too.


 
Thank you very much, Rayines and Virgilio 
Your help is invaluable!


----------

